# Builders



## Portimao al (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi all, I'm new and I need advice as I'm stuck for what to do. I had an agreement with a builder here in Portimao, he started the work slowly, done half and now has stopped work won't return or answer my calls as to why I'm not sure. We have paid him half of what he asked up front. Now we have half a bathroom, bedroom, half a ton of sand outside and bags of broken bricks cement etc all over the first floor of the house. What can we do to get him to continue the work or find some way maybe legally to get the work done? All help appreciated, our first baby is due in 6 weeks and one of the rooms being done was for him..


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Portimao al said:


> Hi all, I'm new and I need advice as I'm stuck for what to do. I had an agreement with a builder here in Portimao, he started the work slowly, done half and now has stopped work won't return or answer my calls as to why I'm not sure. We have paid him half of what he asked up front. Now we have half a bathroom, bedroom, half a ton of sand outside and bags of broken bricks cement etc all over the first floor of the house. What can we do to get him to continue the work or find some way maybe legally to get the work done? All help appreciated, our first baby is due in 6 weeks and one of the rooms being done was for him..


Is it a local or a Brit?


----------



## Portimao al (Mar 7, 2018)

It's a local guy..


----------



## LA. (Jun 10, 2017)

Hello,

Did you find a solution? Another local builder?

Kind regards,
Louis


----------

